# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Kürt Sorunu çok basit çözülebilir, TC Devleti isterse

## anau

''Kürt Sorunu çok basit çözülebilir, TC Devleti isterse'' ve aynen böyle diyor. Alper Gökbörü
ve açıklıyor: 






> *Alper Gökbörü*3 gün önce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bölgede FARS oldukca Türk Birliği olmaz.
> Türk Milletinin en büyük düşmanı FARSlardır, bunlar sürekli İSRAİL, BATI, RUSYA ve ÇİN ile birlik haline Türk Milletini zayıflatmak için uğraşırlar. FARSLARın tarih boyunca en büyük düşmanı Türkler olmuştur. FARSLAR 40 milyon Türke işkence etmekte ve onların hakkını hukukunu hiç saymakta ve hatta içimize nifak tohumları ekmektedir. Biz Türkler tarih boyunca hek küfarla savaştık, fakat bizim için en büyük tehlike FARS olduğunu hep unutuk.Bu FARSLARI bölgeden yok edene kadar savaşmadıkca onlar bizimle her fırsatta savaşacaklar.
> 
> Bizim atalarımız bölgede Atoybil, Biroybil, Türükbil, Göktürk, Hun, Selcuklu, Karahanlı, Gazneli gibi değişik iismlerde ve zamnalarda devletler kurmuşuzdur.Bir Ülkede iki devlet olmaz Horasan, Azerbeycan, Kaşkay ve Türkmenler İranda 40 milyonun üzerinde yani İran bir Türk Ülkesidir.
> ...





> Altayis Altay
> 1 gün önce (düzenlendi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.rtler buz gibi farsidirler fars soyundandırlar(Hint İran,Ermeni,Arap ve birazda asimile olmuş Türkmen soyudurlar) ve öyle etle tırnak gibide değillerdir Türklerden bahsederken Düşman diye bahsederler bilginize!!!! Yanlış anlamayın size dost tavsiyesi; siz daha dostunuz kim düşmanınız kim ondan bi habersiniz! kalkıp Türk birliğinden dem vuruyorsunuz önce içinizdeki ayrık otlarını iç düşmanlarınızı temizleyin onlardan kurtulun ondan sonra Türk birliğini düşünün...﻿

----------


## anau

*Alper Gökbörü*1 saniye önce




Tarihi belgelerle ve yazıtlarla kanıtlandığı üzere Anadoluâya ilk giren Türk devleti Hunlardır. Suriye Irak sınırına yakın bir yerde bulunan DURA-EUROPOS yazıtı Hunların III. yy. ortalarında başlarında Kapgan, Topçak, Tarkan Bey, Kubrat ve Kurtak gibi komutanlarla Doğu Anadoluâya indiklerini kanıtlamaktadır. Hunların ikinci Anadolu seferi ise {İ.S.} 395âte gerçekleşmiştir. Azerbeycan üzerinden Doğu Anadoluâya giren Hunlar Erzurum, Malatya üzerinden Çukurovaâya inmişler ve buradan Antakya, Urfa, Surâu kuşatarak Kudüs yakınlarına kadar varmışlar, aynı yıl aynı yolla geri dönmüşlerdir. Komutanlarının isimleri ise Bask ve Kursıkâdır. 398 yılında Hunlar aynı bölgeye bir defa daha girip çıkmışlardır. 451 yılında Azerbaycanâda Muganâın güneyine yerleşerek burada Balasagan isimli bir şehir kuran Akhunlar, Kuzey Doğu Anadoluâya sürekli girip çıkmışlardır. Arap kaynakları bu Akhunları âEkrad-ı Bilasagunâ olarak tanımlamışlardır. Ekrad kelimesinde iki anlamdan biri kürtler, diğeri konar göçerlerâdir. Kelimenin ikinci anlamını bilmeyen bazı araştırmacılar, Akhunları âKürtâ olarak tanımlamışlardır.ï»¿

----------


## anau

*Alper Gökbörü*1 saniye önce




Çerkezlerinde dili farklı, tatar, kırgız, özbek, kazak, azeri, bulgar, macar, fin vs bunların ili zamanla farklılaşmış, bu farklılı normal ve doğal bunda problem yok. Kürtlerinde dili farklılaşmış zamanla arapca, fars ve türkce karışımı bir dil meydan gelmiştir. Kürtler binlerce yıldır Farslarla birlikte yaşadıkları halde onlarla karışmamı ve kaynaşmamıştır, Yine Irak ve Suriye Kürtleride Araplarla karışmamış ve kaynaşmamıştır. Fakat Türkiyedeki Kürtler Türklerle tamamen karışmış ve kaynaşmıştır hemen hemen aynı karektere sahip olduklarından. Tabii ki Yahudi olan Barzani ve Talabani aşireti ve Zerdüşt olan PKK terör örğütü, bunlar emperyalizme hizmet eden unsurlar.Hakiki Kürtleri baskı altına almışlardır. Bunun sorumlusu birazda bizdedir, onları dışladığımız için. Bu nedenle dışlamıyalım sarılalımï»¿

----------


## anau

*Alper Gökbörü*1 saniye önce




Artı PKK VE Kürt sorunu Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti istese çok kısa sürede çok basit çözebilir.Mesela Başkenti Diyabakıra taşısınız ve problem 3-5 yılda ortadan kalkar.ï»¿

----------

